# Before pic



## cyberdigger (Apr 2, 2012)

...before the dusting...


----------



## epackage (Apr 2, 2012)

You still dusting 1-1/2 hours later ??[8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not getting it. Too early for crop dusting so what's coming, dust storm?[]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe he broke something and is crying!!!!!


----------



## epackage (Apr 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Maybe he broke something and is crying!!!!!


 Maybe he's still celebrating his birthday and he's too Gooned Up to remember the web address...LOL[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 2, 2012)

Are you folks saying you don't see the pic?   [>:]


----------



## epackage (Apr 2, 2012)

We're all waiting for the after pic...


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=angi1vwUkQc


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't see it


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 2, 2012)

OK.. I posted a 'before' pic... did yall see that?

 I haven't posted an after pic yet cause I haven't done anything yet.. but I will some day...


----------



## epackage (Apr 2, 2012)

What if I die before then ??[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 2, 2012)

Just try not to..


----------



## epackage (Apr 2, 2012)

Can you at least take a nice pic or two of that new acquisition you got today?!?!?


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 2, 2012)

If you promise to live through the night, I promise to post pics of the beautiful French I got from someone..  ..shake?


----------



## epackage (Apr 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> If you promise to live through the night, I promise to post pics of the beautiful French I got from someone..  ..shake?


 I promise to live through the night to see such a nice example that made it home all the way from chilly British Columbia...[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 4, 2012)

> If you promise to live through the night, I promise to post pics of the beautiful French I got from someone.. ..shake?


Whatever happened to cryptic anyway? Popped in for one post last month and poof, gone again.


----------



## Ben (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Charles, what is this guy? and how tall is he?


----------



## Ben (Apr 5, 2012)

I just came across this one... about 14" tall


----------



## epackage (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks very Champagne like to me Ben...


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2012)

So, Charles,

 Will there be "During..." photo coverage?

 Do you archive your dust?


----------

